# Wanting to look at the offerings of that guy that had a HT subwoofer company



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone remember his handle? Thanks.


----------



## whippoorwill (Feb 19, 2017)

dgage, Deep Sea Sound


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Every product on the guys website is sold out.


----------

